# Tipps für meine Filteranlage



## thunderpolt (23. Juni 2009)

* Erstmal ein dickes Hallo an alle *

ich lese hier schon seit einigen Monaten begeistert Eure Beiträge und hab mir gedacht das würde ausreichen um ohne Fragen eine Filteranlage zu bauen....ist doch nicht der Fall  

Nun würde ich doch gern Eure Meinung zu meiner geplanten Filteranlage hören, obwohl ich hoffe das ich irgendwas dabei richtig geplant habe :beeten
und ihr nicht denkt der :crazy   

Erstmal vorweg noch ein paar Eckdaten:
Die Behälter sind jeweils 300l eckige Regentonnen, davor ein Siebfilter.
In der 1. Tonne hätte ich Flaschenbürsten geplant, in der 2. Japanmatten oder ähnliches und in der 3. Helx oder Aquarock....

Die Teichgröße ist ca 30.000l ( L= 8m, T= 2m-1,30m, B= ~2,80m)und ich hab ihn voriges Wochenende endlich fertig ausgegraben 
Ich hab mich für die gepumpte Filteranlage entschieden, falls dies auch relevant ist.

In der ersten Grafik hab ich versucht alle Anschlüsse außen darzustellen, in der zweiten das Innenleben der Tonne....

Meine Frage ist nun auch speziell auf die Durchmesser der Verbindungen und die Rohre. Ich wollte eigentlich 90er Zugschieber verwenden und wissen ob ich auf die 90er oder 110er Flansche/Zugschieber normale 100er Rohre verbinden kann? Oder auf was sollte ich da speziell achten?
Habe bis jetzt nur die Tonnen gekauft alles andere würde ich gern diese Woche bestellen

Gerne nehme ich auch Eure Tipps zu meiner geplanten Filteranlagen an, da es mein erster Teich und erste Anlage ist 

schönen abend noch 
lg
Jürgen


----------



## scholzi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

 Jürgen und :willkommen im Forum...


thunderpolt schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich 90er Zugschieber verwenden und wissen ob ich auf die 90er oder 110er Flansche/Zugschieber normale 100er Rohre verbinden kann?


Ich würd 100er nehmen.....
in den Flansch oder Zugschiber mußt du noch ein PVC(KG) Rohr einkleben um dann mit Muffe weitergehen zu können...
Nimm aber zum einkleben nicht HT-Rohr, das besteht aus PE und man kann es nicht kleben!Zum verbinden jedoch besser geeignet als KG
Beim bestellen auch nicht vergessen ein Stück 50er PVC-Rohr mitzubestellen, da es KG in 50 nicht gibt und es in Baumärkten auch  schwer zu bekommen ist.
Das brauchst du für die Schmutzablässe 


thunderpolt schrieb:


> In der 1. Tonne hätte ich Flaschenbürsten geplant


Warum????
Hinterm Siebfilter kannst du gleich mit Biomedien weitergehen....__ Hel-X zB

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass du keine Medienauflage eingezeichnet hast du die Rohre direkt nach unten zeigen und den Dreck immer aufwühlen würden.
Aber sonst...
Wie läuft das Wasser in der letzten Tonne


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

Hallo,
ich würde Schmutzablässe immer in DN110 machen 

Mit wie viel Pumpenleistung willst du den Filter befeuern ? Ist eine UVC geplant ?


----------



## thunderpolt (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort und das willkommen heißen 
das mit dem einkleben ist mir jetzt klar, da nehme ich ein KG Rohr bei den Flanschen und Zugschiebern und für die weitere Verbindungen die KG Rohre.

jetzt nochmal schnell zurück zu den Durchmesser:

Im Schmutzablaß soll ich alles mit 50er Durchmesser machen?
(zugschieber, rohre und flansche)
Im Normalkreislauf 100er ?
und im Überlauf auch 100?

ich wollte online bestellen bei koi-discount, die führen aber nur 90er oder 110er Maße. 
Wo bekomme ich 100er Flansche und Zugschieber am besten und günstigsten nach eurer Erfahrung?


Das mit den Flaschenbürsten nach dem Siebfilter war rein intuitiv,  ich  dachte mir es wäre noch sinnvoll. 
Was würdest du dann in die 1 Tonne als Medium reinstopfen ?

Die Medienauflagen hab ich absichtlich nicht eingezeichnet, es war mir gestern schon zu spät und ich hatte schon leichte müdigkeits erscheinungen 

In der letzten Tonne dachte ich mir genügt ein 90° Bogen um etwas Bewegung hineinzubekommen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

Zur Info,
100er ist DN110 
Im Sprachgebrauch aber eben 100er


----------



## thunderpolt (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde Schmutzablässe immer in DN110 machen


ist natürlich auch eine Preisfrage, da die Zugschieber etwas mehr in 110er kosten  aber wenn du mir noch erklären kannst welchen Vorteil das hat lass ich mich auch umstimmen 



> Mit wie viel Pumpenleistung willst du den Filter befeuern ? Ist eine UVC geplant ?



ich dachte mir mit einer ~15.000/h Pumpe, wobei ich dann ungefähr 1,3m hochpumpen muss. 


UVC vorm Siebfilter hätte ich geplant, stimmt fehlt noch auf der Zeichnung.....*Bleistiftspitz*


----------



## thunderpolt (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Zur Info,
> 100er ist DN110
> Im Sprachgebrauch aber eben 100er



okay danke,  
hab nur letztens im baumarkt gesucht und fand natürlich nur 100er rohre  jetzt kenn ich mich aus


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

50er Schmutzabläufe "ziehen" einfach zu wenig. Zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Klausile (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

Hallo Jürgen,

nimm auf keinen Fall 90 Zugschieber. Da passt kein KG Rohr drauf.
Da bin ich selbst drauf reingefallen und habe mir einen Wolf gesucht um einen bezahlbaren Übergang auf das 100er (110) Rohr hinzubekommen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## thunderpolt (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> 50er Schmutzabläufe "ziehen" einfach zu wenig. Zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung.



Na das ist ja ein Argument   werd ich in meine Üebrlegungen einbeziehen 

Was sagst du zur Pumpenleistung? 

by the way, ich bin offen für alle Pumpenempfehlungen die ihr so habt, dann da hab ich mich noch gar nicht soviel beschäftigt


----------



## thunderpolt (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*



Klausile schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> nimm auf keinen Fall 90 Zugschieber. Da passt kein KG Rohr drauf.
> Da bin ich selbst drauf reingefallen und habe mir einen Wolf gesucht um einen bezahlbaren Übergang auf das 100er (110) Rohr hinzubekommen.
> ...



Vielen Dank Klaus für den sehr wichtigen Hinweis.....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*



thunderpolt schrieb:


> Was sagst du zur Pumpenleistung?



NaJa,
15.000er für einen Teich mit über 30.000 Litern sehe ich Grenzwertig an. Kommt aber auch darauf an was an Fischen, Pflanzen usw. rein soll.


----------



## thunderpolt (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> NaJa,
> 15.000er für einen Teich mit über 30.000 Litern sehe ich Grenzwertig an. Kommt aber auch darauf an was an Fischen, Pflanzen usw. rein soll.



Also fürs erste Jahr sollen mal genau 5 Koi´s in der Größe von 20 cm hinein. 
Aber gabs da nicht eine Faustregel, in 2 Stunden das Teichvolumen durchgepumpt ?

Wie gesagt bei der Pumpe bin ich noch etwas unwissend und bin dankbar für alle Tipps.


----------



## thunderpolt (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

Hallo nochmal,
Was schlagt ihr mir vor bezüglich der Filtermedien und Material nach dem Siebfilter und der Reihenfolge ?

@Koi-Uwe
Welche Pumpe hast du in Verwendung?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

Ich hab eine Oase 16.000 und eine Red Devil 17.000 am laufen. Warum fragst du ?


----------



## thunderpolt (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

Um schonmal ungefähr einen Eindruck zu bekommen welche Marke und welche Pumpe empfehlenswert und in Verwendung sind 
Darum gleich meine nächste Frage, bist du damit zufrieden ?
Sprich kannst du die Pumpen empfehlen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

Die Red Devil auf jeden Fall


----------



## scholzi (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*




thunderpolt schrieb:


> da nehme ich ein KG Rohr bei den Flanschen und Zugschiebern und für die weitere Verbindungen die KG Rohre.


nein für die weiteren Verbindungen HT....
PVC(KG) verliert mit der Zeit den Weichmachen und kann kaputt gehen...
(das wird zwar Jahre dauern aber sicher ist sicher)
 


thunderpolt schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich 100er Flansche und Zugschieber am besten und günstigsten nach eurer Erfahrung?


der Außendurchmesser ist 110 und innen 100
Ich bestell immer da...http://teichpoint.de/teichbau/durchfuehrungen/duchfuehrung-economy.html
da kostet der 100er(110er)Flansch 5€ und der 50er 4€


thunderpolt schrieb:


> Das mit den Flaschenbürsten nach dem Siebfilter war rein intuitiv, ich dachte mir es wäre noch sinnvoll.
> Was würdest du dann in die 1 Tonne als Medium reinstopfen ?


Durch den Siebfilter kommt kein Dreck mehr durch der größer, je nach Sieb, als 0,25mm ist....Also bleibt an den Bürsten nichts hängen und als Bakterienauflage haben sie zu wenig Oberfläche!
Da kannst du deine Japanmatte rein packen und zusätzlich __ Hel-X(bietet sehr große Oberfläche)


thunderpolt schrieb:


> Aber gabs da nicht eine Faustregel, in 2 Stunden das Teichvolumen durchgepumpt ?


Für Koiteiche sollte das das Minimum sein...


thunderpolt schrieb:


> In der letzten Tonne dachte ich mir genügt ein 90° Bogen um etwas Bewegung hineinzubekommen


Aber das Wasser würde doch von links nach rechts durchlaufen und die unteren Filtermedien nicht erreichen...?
Bei den Rohren nach unten(in den Tonnen) könnte man vielleicht noch Schlitze rein machen damit eben möglichst viel Filtermedien (Hel-X) durchströmt werden...
Vielleicht meldet sich Jügen noch zu diesem Thema:beeten

Es könnten auch noch einz zwei Tonnen mehr sein...


----------



## thunderpolt (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

So, ich hab mal versucht die Inputs von hier in die Zeichnung einfließen zu lassen.


----------



## scholzi (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

...
unter der Medienauflage soll sich der Dreck absetzen, den du durch den 
Wasserfluß aufwühlst!
Die Öffnungen am Rohr würd ich eher weiter unten machen und dafür auch 
nach links, rechts und vorn
@Uwe
was hältst du davon?


----------



## thunderpolt (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

Hi scholzi,
danke für deine Anregungen, die helfen mir sehr viel 
Man muß da ganz schön viel beachten bei der Planung und viel   





scholzi schrieb:


> ...
> unter der Medienauflage soll sich der Dreck absetzen, den du durch den
> Wasserfluß aufwühlst!
> Die Öffnungen am Rohr würd ich eher weiter unten machen und dafür auch
> nach links, rechts und vorn



ich hab das jetzt umgezeichnet, meintest du das so ?



> Es könnten auch noch einz zwei Tonnen mehr sein...


Mal sehen ob ich noch Platz für mehr als 3 Tonnen habe, denke aber dazuhängen kann man bei Bedarf immer noch welche....

Habe heute mal das ganze Material bestellt und werd mich bald vom Reißbrett in die Bauphase begeben *freu* 
(Falls hier nicht doch noch wer Anregungen für große Änderungen postet :? )


----------



## scholzi (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*




thunderpolt schrieb:


> ich hab das jetzt umgezeichnet, meintest du das so ?


Fast...so wird der Schmodder nicht aufgewühlt...
Anhang anzeigen 48347


thunderpolt schrieb:


> Habe heute mal das ganze Material bestellt und werd mich bald vom Reißbrett in die Bauphase begeben *freu*


Vergiss Die Bilder net zu posten
__________$$ 
________$$$$ 
_______$$__$ 
_______$___$$ 
_______$___$ $ 
_______$$___$$ 
________$____$$ 
________$$____$$$ 
_________$$_____$$ 
_________$$______$$ 
__________$_______$$ 
____$$$$$$$________$$ 
__$$$_______________$$$$$$ 
_$$____$$$$____________$$$ 
_$___$$$__$$$____________$$ 
_$$________$$$ ____________$ 
__$$____$$$$$$____________$ 
__$$$$$$$____$$___________$ 
__$$_______$$$$___________$ 
___$$$$$$$$$__$$_________$$ 
____$________$$$$_____$$$$ 
____$$____$$$$$$____$$$$$$ 
_____$$$$$$____$$__$$ 
_______$_____$$$_$$$



thunderpolt schrieb:


> (Falls hier nicht doch noch wer Anregungen für große Änderungen postet


Schade das sich nicht mehr zu dem Filter geäußert haben..


----------



## scholzi (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

Anhang
 

Hochlagen ging schief


----------



## Jürgen-V (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

hi
das sieht doch gut aus.

ich würde nur die erste tonne, wie die folgenden bauen.
also das einlaufrohr in der ersten tonne vom siebfilter auch nach links versetzen.


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

Servus 



> ich dachte mir mit einer ~15.000/h Pumpe, wobei ich dann ungefähr 1,3m hochpumpen muss.



Da kommt aber dann oben nimmer viel an 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf Schwerkraft umstellen


----------



## scholzi (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

....
hab hier mal die Leistungskurve von der Aquamax ECO 16000
http://www.bachlauf-24.de/media/images/aquamax-eco-16000-kurve.jpg
da kommen bei 1.50m noch 11.000l an...
vielleicht kannst du ja die Tonnen noch etwas eingraben um mehr Leistung zu bekommen


----------



## thunderpolt (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

@Jürgen-V

Danke, das werd ich dann auch mal so berücksichtigen und das Rohr versetzen.

@Digicat
Leider würde eine Schwerkraftanlage auf Kosten von meiner Wasserfläche gehen... 
Aber es werden weniger als 1.30 werden....

@scholzi
danke für den Link  und ja ich kann die Tonnen noch so 15-20 cm tiefer setzen, habs gerade ausgemessen.

Leider regnet es bei uns in Österreich seit gut 1er Woche, regnen ist gut, wir haben Niederschlagswerte die nur alle 50 Jahre vorkommen...
Dadurch kann ich leider nicht meinen Teichrand betonieren und meine Filterteile hab ich erst heute bestellt. 

Sagt mal da hab ich gleich eine Frage bez der Japanmatten.
Hat jmd schon Erfahrung mit Nachbaumaterial, oder schwört jeder aufs Original ? 
Außerdem würd ich noch wissen wie ihr die Japanmatten in die Tonne montiert habt. liegend , stehend, hängend, etc.....


ich hoffe ich nerve nicht mit meine fragen 

also noch nen schönen abend
lg


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

Servus

[OT]Als ich heute von Wien nach Hause gefahren bin (18:00) hat es in Wr. Neustadt lt. Radio 30l/m² geschüttet :crazy. Als ich zu Hause war (Grünbach /Schneeberg) hat es zwar auch gewittert, aber der Regen war normal :beeten.[/OT]

Das ist gut das du tiefer gehst. Bringt mehr Wasser durch die Pumpe.

Japanmatten ... keine Ahnung  würde aber HelX statt dessen verwenden 

Könntest du dich eventuell in der Mitgliederkarte eintragen  und hättest daran interesse


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

Ich nochmal ...

Hier kannst über das __ Hel-X mehr erfahren


----------



## thunderpolt (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*



Digicat schrieb:


> Japanmatten ... keine Ahnung  würde aber HelX statt dessen verwenden


Ja ich würde gern in der 1. Tonne Hälfte Japanmatte und Hälfte HelX probieren. 



> Könntest du dich eventuell in der Mitgliederkarte eintragen  und hättest daran interesse


 hab mich in der Mitgliederkarte eingetragen 
bezüglich dem Treffen will ich diesen Sommer mal meinen Teich fertigstellen, aber danach gerne


----------



## scholzi (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*




thunderpolt schrieb:


> Hat jmd schon Erfahrung mit Nachbaumaterial, oder schwört jeder aufs Original
> Außerdem würd ich noch wissen wie ihr die Japanmatten in die Tonne montiert habt. liegend , stehend, hängend, etc.....


kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen....
die Matten sind in Originalfiltern meistens so verlegt!
http://www.koiteich.de/assets/images/japanmatte1kll.jpg
und das Wasser kommt von unten


Digicat schrieb:


> würde aber HelX statt dessen verwenden


jo ich auch...Hier mal die Herstellerseite
http://hel-x.eu/cms/front_content.php?idcat=41&lang=1
Aber wenn du schon J-Matten hast....bring sie mit ein


thunderpolt schrieb:


> ich hoffe ich nerve nicht mit meine fragen



Was nervt ist Regen, Kälte und sch...Wetter....ich hab Urlaub..
wenn das weiter so geht, muss ich morgen 1 ich geh schonmal Baum holen:weihn3


----------



## thunderpolt (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

Hi Leute,

 warte auf meine Filterteile.....und es regnet wiedermal in Strömen.

Hiermal meine Teichbaustelle, falls wem interessiert. 

Aber mit dem Wetter komme ich nicht gut voran.
ich :beeten um besseres Wetter die nächsten Tage


----------



## scholzi (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*


wenigstens scheint auf den Bildern die Sonne....
Sieht doch schon  gut aus, sogar Platz für Erweiterungen hast du noch:hai du willst ja nächstes Jahr noch was zu tun haben


----------



## thunderpolt (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

Hi Leute
melde mich mal wieder nach meinen wohlverdienten Auslands Urlaub zurück, werde euch demnächst neue Fotos von der " Baustelle" und Filter zeigen  
Ich hab eine Frage bevor ich noch weiteres Material bestelle, und zwar bez des Filtermediums.
Wenn ich 300L Tonnen habe und ich diese natürlich nicht voll anfüllen kann, weil ja die Anschlüsse ( Überlauf, etc..) ein gutes Stück unter dem Deckel Niveau sind, sollte ich aber doch mit 200L Filtermedium (z.b HelX) rechnen, oder?


----------



## thunderpolt (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

Hi, 
nachdem zwar gestern bei uns schwere Unwetter niedergegangen sind, hab ich es heute doch geschafft:
* " Wasser Marsch" Befehl* 

Anbei noch paar aktuelle Bilder, der Filter ist noch im Bau.
Hab heute HelX und die erste Pumpe bestellt.
Werd dann mal morgen die Tonnen fertigstellen.
Jetzt freu ich mich dann schon auf den Koi Kauf 
schönen Abend noch


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

Viel Erfolg beim Bau...... Wetten das die Tonnendurchführungen nicht 100% Dicht sind


----------



## scholzi (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

 Jürgen.....
hast du da das Dichtmittel bei den Flanschen fergessen zB innotec adheseal
und bei der einen Tonne sieht es aus, alsob sie bei dem Flansch gerissen ist das wird weiter reißen....


----------



## thunderpolt (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

Hiho nochmal,

@scholzi
zu den Flanschen, nein der ist nicht gerissen, ist nur ein Kratzer.... gott sei dank   danke aber für dein aufmerksames Auge, dir entgeht auch nichts 

Dichtmittel ist noch nicht drauf, zuerst wird mit einem Heißluft Fön noch die Tonne etwas dem Flansch angepasst. Und danach erst mit Innotec geklebt.


@koi uwe
mal sehen, werds dich wissen lassen ob es dicht ist, aber wer braucht schon 100% mir genügen auch 99,9% dichtheit


----------



## scholzi (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*


Aber normalerweise muss das Dichtmittel zwischen Flansch und Gegenstück....das das hart geworden Dichtzeugs gegen die PE Wand der Tonne gepresst wird!.....
wenn du es jetzt drumherum schmierst, wird es keine Dauerverbindung zum PE halten können!:smoki
Auf einem Bild sieht es so aus, alsob die Tonne eingerissen ist!nicht der Flansch


----------



## thunderpolt (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

Guten Abend,

TEICH ist vollgelaufen


----------



## thunderpolt (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

Aktueller Bau-Stand meiner Filteranlage .......


Schön langsam wird es was ! :smoki


----------



## thunderpolt (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*



scholzi schrieb:


> Aber normalerweise muss das Dichtmittel zwischen Flansch und Gegenstück....das das hart geworden Dichtzeugs gegen die PE Wand der Tonne gepresst wird!.....
> wenn du es jetzt drumherum schmierst, wird es keine Dauerverbindung zum PE halten können!:smoki
> Auf einem Bild sieht es so aus, alsob die Tonne eingerissen ist!nicht der Flansch



Ich weiß, ich muss die Flansche nochmal ausbauen und mit Dichtmittel einschmieren. 
Bei der Tonne konnte ich keinen Riss finden, sah nur auf dem Foto so aus.


----------



## Ritmo from Austria (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

Hallo,
wenn du fertig bist, kommst zu mir ;-)
Grüße


----------



## thunderpolt (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*



Ritmo from Austria schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn du fertig bist, kommst zu mir ;-)
> Grüße



Na Klar, komme dann, dauert nur noch paar Monate......


----------



## thunderpolt (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

So nun letzter Stand, Filter ist im Betrieb wie man auf den Fotos sieht 
 

Und ich konnte das ganze mit nur einen kleinen undichten Problemchen lösen.
 


Ich danke allen für die Unterstützung und Tipps.

Ab jetzt nur noch Abschlußarbeiten (Ränder, Bachlauf, etc....)


----------



## thunderpolt (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

Und hier die ersten 3 Bewohner die sich schon sehr wohl fühlen.


----------



## scholzi (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

 Jürgen......
sieht doch alles schon super aus....
wo machst du die Medienauflage fest oder stellst du sie auf Füße?

Wieso hast du eigentlich so Aussparungen in deine Ufermauer gemacht du kannst doch den Teich nie richtig voll lassen....(ich hab bestimmt ein denkfehler)


----------



## thunderpolt (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*



scholzi schrieb:


> :
> wo machst du die Medienauflage fest oder stellst du sie auf Füße?


Genau,  
Hab mir ein Kunstoffgitter als Medienauflage gekauft und werde die auf Füße stellen.



> Wieso hast du eigentlich so Aussparungen in deine Ufermauer gemacht du kannst doch den Teich nie richtig voll lassen....(ich hab bestimmt ein denkfehler)



Der Teich ist nur etwas höher als Erdniveau (~15cm) geplant, das hat sich aufgrund unseres Steges vor den Stufen der Terasse so ergeben. Die Aussparungen sind für eine Holzbrücke/steg und eine kleinere für den Bachlauf, Wasserfall gedacht.   Muss aber erst noch gebaut werden....
Werd mal die nächsten Tage versuchen ein Gesamt Bild hochzuladen, dann kann man sichs vielleicht besser vorstellen.


----------



## baumax (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps für meine Filteranlage*

Hast du den Siebfilter auch selbst gebaut?
Wenn ja kannst du irgendwelche Details dazu verraten. Bin auch grad am überlegen mir für meinen Teich etwas ähnliches zuzulegen.

Simon


----------

